# tampons after birth?



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I was just rereading Spiritual Midwifery last night, and was struck by one of Ina May's statements. She said that if there wasn't any tearing, you could resume using tampons a week after birth.

Has anyone done this? Personally, I wouldn't have been ready to do that, but aren't there other reasons women are told not to use them immediately after birth?


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

With my last birth, my OB told me there was no problem using tampons after the first week or so of bleeding. I HATE pads, and started using tampons around 2 weeks post partum. I changed them every hour or two, and had no problems.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, I had no idea - here I suffered with those enormous Kotex pads for weeks!

My only concern would be, would the tampons irritate my vagina and possibly leave little fibers behind?

And if tampons are OK, I wonder if a divacup/mooncup would work?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

My concern would be toxic shock syndrome, which wasn't known well (if at all) in the 70's when Spiritual Midwifery was written.
I would at least urge you to use some sort of unbleached natural cotton type product (or keeper/divacup), because of the risk of chemicals entering your bloodstream from the tiniest of tears that you might not even be aware you have.

You would be unaware of most problems from using tampons (whether post-partum or just during AF) as it is the nature of certain environmental toxins to very slowly and gradually poison our immune systems.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

I would be very leary of doing this. It is not so much maternal comfort that is the issue, but infection. Your uterine lining is just RIPE for bacteria to thrive in it! It truley takes weeks for your cervix to return to normal. Endometritis (infection of the lining of the uterus) is NASTY BUSINESS. Take it from someone who has BTDT! I lost my twins at 18 weeks due to Twin to Twin Trasfusion Syndrome (long story in itself). I ended up septic with a vaginal bacteria in my blood stream. It also gave me endometritis, and I was soooooooooo sick, sicker than I have ever been in my life. I didn't use tampons post partum, but I just know that I never want that again, and would do anything in my power to not let ANY bacteria in the uterus. (of course, mine was an unusal case, and not all women would get an infection of course, but just be careful. And also the risk of Toxic Shock is scarry too.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Tampons are just nasty imo. I hate using them unless I really have to.

That and the way I bleed, they don't do squat all for me.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
My concern would be toxic shock syndrome, which wasn't known well (if at all) in the 70's when Spiritual Midwifery was written.

This was my initial thought too. But I have the 4th updated editiion, published in 2002. You'd think she'd update that advice? I don't know.


----------



## Lazuli (Jul 8, 2002)

Nevermind, I misread something.









As for the original topic.... I'd think it would be an infection risk. I've not been able to use tampons since I was a teenager, they make me feel really sick.

Lazuli


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

I was not speaking of endometrIOsis, I was speaking of endomeTRITIS. You are confused. This is a medical term meaning EXACTLY: Edometrium (lining of the uterus), itis (is inflammation). This happens when you have an infection in the lining of your uterus. Medical terminology is very confusing to people not used to using it. In college nurses actually have to take an entire course just in how to break down medical terms to determine what they mean! It takes an entire semester just to figure out what medical personnel are saying! Endometriosis is a much different condition. Is is not an infection at all, but can be quite painful. Endometritis however, is much more serious, and must be treated accordingly. Sorry you were mistaken.


----------



## jessanddanny (Jan 11, 2004)

I tried using tampons 3 wks pp after Seth since I was out of pads and only used one for maybe an hour until I got back from the store getting more. Took it out and it hurt SOOO bad...within 24 hrs the walls of my vagina had made adhesions. There were little 'stringy things' connecting the walls. They tore easily enough, but, I still have little bumps where the adhesions were. I think even if there's not tearing, the walls of the vagina have been stretched so much with the birth itself that you truly DO need that time to let everything inside heal. I will never use tampons postpartum again. I know other moms have had luck with them, but, for me, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Lazuli (Jul 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *obnurse*
I was not speaking of endometrIOsis, I was speaking of endomeTRITIS.

*laughs* That's what I get for reading posts when I'm half awake! My brain processed the word wrong and now I've learned something new, thanks!









Lazuli


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessanddanny*
I tried using tampons 3 wks pp after Seth since I was out of pads and only used one for maybe an hour until I got back from the store getting more. Took it out and it hurt SOOO bad...within 24 hrs the walls of my vagina had made adhesions. There were little 'stringy things' connecting the walls. They tore easily enough, but, I still have little bumps where the adhesions were. I think even if there's not tearing, the walls of the vagina have been stretched so much with the birth itself that you truly DO need that time to let everything inside heal. I will never use tampons postpartum again. I know other moms have had luck with them, but, for me, it's just not worth it.

Oh my goodness. That sounds very uncomfortable.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

no prob Lazuli!!!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I plan to use cloth mama pads post partum.

I just don't like the idea of inserting foreign objects into my vagina unless necessary (i.e. sex







and yes, sex is necessary!!)

Kimberly


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I didn't go back to tampons till my first ppaf at 9.5 mos pp. I had pp bleeding/spotting for 4 wks and then I had period like episodes at 5.5 and 7 wks and was scared to use a tampon. I think pads at first are better to make sure if there are clots etc and excessive bleeding (I think it would be easier to spot) and just b/c changing my tampon every hour seems yucky.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

About 5 weeks pp, I was wearing white pants, and didn't want underwear lines to show. I don't remember why I *had* to wear those pants, but I did. Since I wore a thong to minimize the lines, I couldn't wear a mama pad the way I had been, so I used a disposable tampon. It nearly killed me! Not literally, but the pain inside of me was unbearable. Also the thong irritated the hemrroids I never knew I had and the next two days were spent it sitz baths and misery. ugh!


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I think it would be a Bad Idea just because of the vaginal dryness that comes with bfing, besides all the other stuff.


----------

